# Huntress and L80rider



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I am no longer in charge of our fall hunt and the way things are looking due to my differances with B.O.W. there may not be a hunt. There will be a vote on it next month but I'm not an officer or on the board of directors so I have no vote. Dogman and I will get you out hunting one way or the other for your support of RGS. Dogman has birds we both have good dogs but your gourmet meal may be at Micky Dee's. L80rider contact huntress about the fishing trip if you want to try salmon fishing.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Hello Wormdunker, 

Sorry I haven't been on since the dinner. Busy getting ready for WWOW. Had my 2 year old grandson for 10 days and caught a cold camping (with frost on my tent)
Sorry to hear about the hunt. Sorrier to hear about the differences between you and B.O.W.. Have you tried talking to Lynn to sort out the differences?

Queen Salmon mentioned last weekend that we were all going Salmon Fishing. I'm not usually much of a fisherwomen, but I'm willing to try anything once. If I have enough fun, I'll try it again.

Count me in, let me know when.
(If there is room, my husband always likes to join me on adventures)
Gail


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

L8orider this fish outing is a battle of the sexext west side. I hopefully am taking the women and Fishchr is taking the husbands loser cook dinner for winners. I'm warning everybody now I don't cook. I don't carry enough boat insurance to cover food poisoning. If something happens this date doesn't in up working out (both Dave and my weekends are filling fast we have been killing the fish and now everbody wants to go) I am just gonna take you Huntress and your husbans for your support of RGS. As far as B.O.W. there has been some very nasty thing said about me. I don't have must but I due have alot of pride so were pretty much done.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Worm Dunker, 

That's very kind of you to take us fishing.

When's the date?

When I think of B.O.W. I think of Lynn. I've never known her to talk bad about anybody, especially people who help with women programs. Not sure who's saying what. But I do hope it all gets straightened out and that we all can continue with these great opportunities.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

July 6 I believe they are talking about. I hope it works out we will have a good time and catch lots of fish.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

The 6th works for Lindsey and I. How about you Huntress?

Worm you can e-mail me the details. 

This is going to be exciting      

L80rider and BIG FISH Ya Hoo!!!!


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

Worm Dunker,

Sorry to hear you aren't in charge of the B.O.W. hunt anymore. You did a great job last year. I appreciate you and Dogman still offering to get me out bird hunting. I look forward to hunting with you and Dogman again. I could probably buy dinner if you and Dogman take us hunting. Someplace other than McDonald's!!  

I am very sorry that bad things have been said about you. I know you as a very kind and generous man, someone I am proud to know and call my friend. Whomever has spoken poorly of you is sadly mistaken!! 

L80 Rider and Worm Dunker,

I will do my best to get July 6th off work. I am not usually much of a fisherwoman either, but I know it will be a good time. A day spent in the outdoors with friends, I can't wait!!  Please keep me informed on the details!

Best Regards,

Huntress


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Worndunker,

The 6th is also ggod for us. I can't wait to kick back after a long day of fishing and watch the guys cook my steak...medium This is going to be fun. Is this going to be out of Pentwater? Could you recommend a good place to camp that accepts dogs?


Do we want to each bring a dish to pass besides our main meat item? I could bring fruit salad and dip.


QS


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Queen Salmon I taking one or the other out of Pentwater and Dave is thaking the other out of Ludington. We were gonna cook at Dave's marina. Were about a 20 min. drive from each other. I haven't talked much with L80rider but told Huntress and Bryon they could stay with us at Silver Lake. My folks have a double wide trailer there 3 beedroom and three couches. If this all comes together and works out you can eithor pitch you tent or sleep on couches with us. I'm a dog person so dogs no problem as long as it doesn't fight with mine!


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

There are a lot of campgrounds around Ludington with my personal favorite being Buttersville on the south side of PM Lake on the peninsula going to the south pier. It sits on the bluff overlooking Lake Michigan, I take my family camping there every year and it is very beautiful. They don't have power or water hookups but have hot showers for a quarter and fresh water for drinking, also nice fire pits at each site.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Huntress and L80rider we had our RGS meeting tonight and I guess they are still going to have there women pheasant hunt Oct. 19th. The reason I'm not with the hunt or RGS now is because I insisted that you and Huntress would be garanteed a spot in the hunt because you were the only women that supported us. I'm still pissed from the meeting and shouldn't write this replay till i calm down but screw it, sorry no more Mr. Nice guy for me. 
L80rider Lynn may not have started the nasty rumors about me but she never denied them eithor.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Worm Dunker Don't be upset be happy. The BOW program is different from the RGS. Even though RGS is the one doing the hunt, BOW needs to make it fair for ALL women to apply. Huntress and I will just apply for it like everyone else, I'm sure we will get in (unless because of the limited number they allow, they may only allow women who have NOT attended before) Don't know we'll try and see. If we don't make it this year, we'll try next year. I'm just thankful They are having the program and 16 women will be able to attend. It's a great opportunety. If it's not me, I'll go archery deer hunting (better practice more)  

October will have weather that I will appreciate more. Won't get the Fantastic meal you talked about, but then again. That was just a bonus. The real reason is for the opportunety to hunt with wonderful instructors.

Be happy the event is going on. I hope you will participate in it also. If it is anything like the WWOW event, I'm not sure who has more fun, the participants or the instructors. We just had a meeting last night and the instructors were still all talking about the great time they had and the WONDERFUL Wild Women and how can we make it bigger to get more Wild Women.
  

Gail


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

Worm Dunker,

I appreciate you wanting L80rider and I to have a spot at the ladies pheasant hunt. I supported RGS because of the opportunity they gave me to hunt last year and because you made me aware of the opportunity to support a good cause.

I am not sure that I will apply since they moved the date, honestly I hate to miss a moment of bow hunting for whitetail. I liked the December date because it was a good break from the months of deer hunting. I had a great time at the hunt last year because of your and dogman's company. I look forward to the next opportunity we can go hunting together whether it is at the ladies hunt or not. It's sharing the time outdoors with my friends that matters most! 

Again, I am sorry that someone has said ill things of you. I cannot imagene someone could be so inconsiderate to such a kind and generous man like yourself.

Best Regards,

Huntress


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Lindsey and I had FRESH salmon for dinner last night. 

Tonght we are having the Steelhead Byron caught.

Thanks for the trip Wormdunker. Hope we can do it again sometime. Just us or with the gang. Either way will be a GREAT time by all that go.

I like your first plan. Let's pick a date everyone can make (and NOT back out of) and have a battle of the sexes. With all the work that is envolved you're going to have your hands full with all the women. I still haven't a clue what to do when with all those rods.

I took a great picture of Huntress, unfortunately it was on her camera, so unless she posts it, we'll never see it. 

Gatto go cook the steelhead. 
YUMMMMMMMM


----------

